# Geezer fast 2015



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ladies and gentlemen we are putting the final things together for GEEZERFEST 2015.it will be at the same location Tampa Bay sporting clays stay tuned for the dates but it will be in Februarystay tuned for more updates for GEEZERFEST 2015


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Really enjoyed the shoot last year.i will be joining you if I ever find a rental in Florida this year.I swear that every retire'ee up north is coming down this year.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

How can I arrange for hotel, limo service, my caterers, and floral deliveries for my wife if I don't know the dates?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It's in February


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Also need information to furnish both Sports Afield and Field and Stream, as I've been told to dress for the camera crews that may be following my stake around the festival, for material to be included in Special Editions of both magazines.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Also need information to furnish both Sports Afield and Field and Stream, as I've been told to dress for the camera crews that may be following my stake around the festival, for material to be included in Special Editions of both magazines.


I am (nearly) at a loss for words.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

So was Clawed !!!


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I will be there all week trying to get my yardage estimating in tune after a long winter layoff!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Rumor has it that there is going to be a state shoot at Newberry the week before the ASA event. If that's the case, the Geezer Fest may really be up in the air. If they have the Geezer Fest two weeks before the ASA then, Whoopee!! I'll be spending even more time in Florida...while it snows and freezes here in Indiana.

But...we won't know until Tremendous Tim makes the call.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Usually, there is always a local club shoot at Newberry the weekend before the ASA shoot. We always try to make that shoot.

I agree Carlos, seems Ol' Tulip Tim is dragging his heels on this one --- that's OK, that'll just build some "drama" to put more excitement into it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The shoot GEEZERFEST is slated for FEBRUARY 8 2015. There isnt a shoot at Newberry the week befor asa proam.....Newberry has a shoot in January. ...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The shoot GEEZERFEST is slated for FEBRUARY 8 2015. There isnt a shoot at Newberry the week befor asa proam.....Newberry has a shoot in January. ...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

The Florida ASA facebook page has a shoot the week before at Del Ray Beach...just sayin'.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Delrey.....Lauderdale. ...its all the same place to me.....lol


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Delrey.....Lauderdale. ...its all the same place to me.....lol


All I need to know about Florida is how to get to Newberry, how to get to Disney World, and how to get ahold of Tim if the cops nab me.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Those palmetto jails can be nasty --- fulla coral snakes, diamondbacks n' moccasins --- y'ad never make it ta trial, so Tim better be faaaaast !!! Then again, the best prevention is to just behave yourself when yer away from home.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Why be fast.....they make guns.....and where my shoot is....they are legal to have with ya...lol


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

This Geezer will be there. Finally found a rental in Lake wales. I keep coming longer every year. 3 months this time. I hate the winters in Pa. worse every year.You will find me spending most of my time at Central Florida archery Club and at Spurlow's Archery Shop in Frostproof.We shoot twice a week at C.F.A.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good luck Gary ,I glad you found a place .


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I just wish they'd kept Geezer Fest the week before the Newberry ASA....think I'll continue to pout....


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Kinda messes it up for alla you geezers comin south for the ASA --- too much time spread tween the two to lay over in a motel.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Carl......we would of....but we had two big issues.......Valentine's day.......and a schedule issue....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the flyer


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Carl......we would of....but we had two big issues.......Valentine's day.......and a schedule issue....


VALENTINES DAY???? No way!!! My wife and I used Geezerfest as a getaway trip for us...we'd hole up in the Hampton, eat great seafood, and enjoy the weather. By moving Geezerfest the powers that be have ruined that for us.

I have purchased a voodoo doll and I have a bunch of magic pins that I'm gonna start stickin' in it on February 15...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Carl....its not on the 15th........its on the 8th


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Carl....its not on the 15th........its on the 8th


I know, but one of the reasons given for moving to the 8th was because if they had it the week before Newberry it would interfere with Valentines Day. What I was saying, it would have been fine by me if they shot on V Day.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Valentines Day = "Take Yer Honey to an Archery Shoot", and then out for dinner after !!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> Valentines Day = "Take Yer Honey to an Archery Shoot", and then out for dinner after !!!


I'm down with that Elkie.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh well.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Only a couple weeks away..... hopefully to see everyone ....just remember not to shoot the real. ..turkeys. ..pigs. ...goats .....lol 

We plan on two food vendors onsite


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ttt......one week away. ....looking forward to seeing everyone again. .


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Not a good day. We are having a 3D shoot at Central Florida Archers and none of us will be able to attend. There was several of us there last year from CFA. My honey shoots with me so Valentines day would of been a day out together for sure. Dang we really enjoyed your shoot last year.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

So many not able to attend this year for one reason or another....archery's version of DeflateGate? :mg:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dunno why they scheduled then......the faa v.p. and new to be v.p. knew this was scheduled. ....but it is what is..... we might do next year on Valentine's day and see how that goes......the shuffling of how 2015 &2068-70ish asa pro/am dates are changed a lot


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Draw......you might want to check that though. ......the faa site dates have a bunch of things wrong with dates


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Dunno why they scheduled then......the faa v.p. and new to be v.p. knew this was scheduled. ....but it is what is..... we might do next year on Valentine's day and see how that goes......the shuffling of how 2015 &2068-70ish asa pro/am dates are changed a lot


Post their names and we will bring the wrath of Geezer Nation down upon their witless heads!!


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Someone please post location of any 3D shoots in the Tampa area the weekend of the 14th. We would like to shoot somewhere that weekend. Thanks


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ArrowStar1 said:


> Someone please post location of any 3D shoots in the Tampa area the weekend of the 14th. We would like to sand hoot somewhere weekend. Thanks


There really isnt one that I know of.......the sporting clays will be open for all day practicing.....dont know if the course will change from the feb 8 GEEZERFEST. ....


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well at least we can come up and practice, thanks TB sporting clays and archery!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Draw......you might want to check that though. ......the faa site dates have a bunch of things wrong with dates


I am helping to set up the 3D shoot at Central Florida Archery Club on Saturday for this Sundays shoot . Sure wish we could of made your shoot . Maybe next year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats.....cool.....sorry you won't be here for it......I wish you all a nice shoot also


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

For you guys looking for a shoot on the 15th--Ridge Archery Club in Lakeland is having a shoot that day. Just Goggle Ridge archery Club and the info is all there for you. My wife and I went to a shoot there a couple weeks ago and it was set up ASA style and was a nice shoot. Now you have somewhere to shoot.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Some new lanes have been cut in just this week for the shoot. .... looking to see everyone again.


----------

